# code 83 flex track question



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im having a heck of a time finding code 83 atlas flex track, Ive found several other brands of it though (peco, walthers, roco and micro engineering) Do these look the same and are they compatable with the atlas code 83 I already have?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Currently there is a supply issue with most of the Atlas track products per my LHS. They have started carrying Peco in its place. It can be intermixed without issue. I use code 100. My track is all Atlas and most of the switches are Peco. I found Atlas made excellent flex (and found it for $1.25 a piece NOS for 50 pieces). The Peco switches cost slightly more but work better, less derailments and are more durable.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I've bought all but 5 peices of my code 83 off evilbay (about 60-70 sections). Shinohara & Atlas.....turn outs also. Some of the stuff was used but all was cheep compared to my LHS @$6.50 a section.

A saved search for HO code 83 track brings up a good selection of new & used.
I'm done buying for now so so I don't have to out bid (or loose to) ya.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

JP Ive been doing the same thing, but I still need another 20 sections of flex. I'll just keep plugging away and get the atlas or try another brand if it comes down to it.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I prefer the Walthers/Shinohara. It's more flexible.....and 3" longer.
Black ties rather than brown.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah that was why I asked my original question, I already have all atlas with the brown ties, I didnt want to order another brand and it not match. I got 5 more sections last night, so I guess having you off evilbay helped lol


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Myself i prefer atlas flex, its price is excellent:thumbsup: 

Now the shortage is just a pain in the you know what!

Im going to start buying peco since i have no other option, Can you believe my local hobby shop wants 7 bucks a peice for a section of peco flex

I should have bought more bundles of atlas flex before, i would have if i knew this was going to happen...

My local hobby shop is telling me atlas is having money problems and may be done for... I hope not and only hope this is just a myth..

Yes peco track looks nice, and it holds the curve when you bend it unlike atlas, but to me i never once had a problem bending curves with atlas, as long as you have your curves marked down, i never had a problem working with atlas flex.

To be honest, if peco was the same price i would have bought all peco to begin with, but im a budget modeler so i tend to work on a budget..

Yes the peco turnouts are nice, with the spring loaded feature.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

txdyna65 said:


> Yeah that was why I asked my original question, I already have all atlas with the brown ties, I didnt want to order another brand and it not match. I got 5 more sections last night, so I guess having you off evilbay helped lol


By the time you dump ground cover/ballast over the track it's hard to tell what color the ties are......some rivet counter might jump all over you, tho.

Peco TOs are nice but too rich for my blood, 10-12 bucks a pop more than Atlas at the LHS......Walthers/Shinohara were as far as I could stretch.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ahh not too worried about any rivet counters, my layout wont ever leave my shed lol I just like the way it looked on other peoples layouts that I have seen in person. The code 100 looks nice too and I couldn't really tell a difference in the height.

I too am a budget modeler and atlas was readily available when I started all this, not so much anymore. I do hope that was just a myth you heard Joed. Ive never tried a peco TO, so I wont know what I'm missing, other than the money in my wallet if I get some lol.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I have 2 makers of TOs. I just got power to my rails & ran trains. Frankly, @ 16 bucks a pop at my LHS, I have no problem with Atlas TOs. Just make sure you get the internal wired type......the Streamline model, I *think*. There are tons of em' floating around the Bay.....but not all are created equal. I'm on a budget too.....and a CSOB (C=cheap) regardless.

FIY: the biggest problem with a TO was the most expensive one ($55 Shinohara)....a long curved one. The dead frog stopped my 0-6-0. The longer pick-ups on the Climax passed with no probs.

Bought a book today off the bay."When Logging Was Logging", sub titled "Logging the tall timber in SW Washington"( NOT cheep, damnit)......just too close to home to pass up. I'll look for my house.....this ground grows trees like there's no tomorrow.


----------

